# HELP! I have no idea how to decorate my livingroom!



## angeleyeshera (May 1, 2017)

I'm closing on a new home next week and I have absolutely no idea how to decorate my livingroom. The patio door is in the dead center so I feel like I have to place my furniture all on the left side of the room. I considered having a built in bookcase installed on the right side since the wall is indented but since there are 2 air vents I don't believe that I should cover them up. Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you draw a plan view of the room ( looking down from heaven)
Include doorways and Windows. That's a nice big foyer in your new
house.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks interesting and fun....but just as you ask, seems it needs pre-planning... unfortunately, sorry, I'm the last person to ask about decorating....

(But I'll extend a shot... I think the pool table will fit right in the center of the living room (you need room for the pool cues in order to play), and the popcorn machine should fit nicely in that cutout... and if you get a table model popcorn machine, you can get the keg cooler right in underneath it.... the go-go cage would look nice and sorta match behind the wroungt iron railing.... I'm not so sure your ceilings are tall enough for a "dance pole".... but you can use the far corner for a card table.... but it won't be in reach of the keg cooler... but then again... nothing can be perfect.)

Good luck:wink2:


----------



## visionscreate (May 8, 2017)

Hi!

Your layout is not bad and you don't necessary have to put everything in the center. For example, I will put an l-sectional against that railing to get the backyard view. Also, you can put a sofa in that nook to the right facing the patio up against the wall. Is that the dining room where the step up is? I hope this gives you a starting point.


----------

